# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Meeting Μαρούσι-Πεύκη και λοιπά σημαντικά Β.Π.

## GuaranDeed

Παιδιά, θα κάνουμε κανα meeting να γνωριστούμε από κοντά?

----------


## Themis Ap

Να το κανονίσουμε γιατί όχι;

Γίνονται κατά διαστήματα meetings και μπορείς να δεις, για του λόγου το αληθές, στην ενότητα meeting μηνός κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

Κάνε και εκεί ένα ποστ να αρχίσουμε διαδικασίες μάζωξης...  ::

----------


## GuaranDeed

Έγινε Θέμη,
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GuaranDeed

Είστε για κανά meeting???

----------

